# my GTT and NSX



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi all

as some of you may know I bought Nigel Pegg's sweet R34 GTT recently as a daily driver to compliment my NSX which is a track toy.

so I thought I would share some pictures of my toys with you all.

here's a selection of pics of the Skyline - they are all pretty self explanatory so I won't bother with comments on each one.


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

Next are some pictures of my NSX. Since I guess most of you are less familiar with these babies than you are with Skylines, I've added plenty of comments.

This is how my NSX looked when I first got it - the only mod I had done was the re-siting of the front number plate 









This one shows the original rear end before I upgraded the bumper, lower valance and exhaust









Note the dark 'Solaris' coloured wheels









Here's another shot of it when I first got it 









Coombe 2003 - nice shot of me really hitting the apex!









same shot photoshopped to remove the number plate which really spoils the look of the car IMO









me pulling away from a Prelude at Coombe









this pic really shows how low the car sits with the H&R sport lowering springs on the lower perch of the Bilstein shocks









another nice shot accentuating how low the car was that day


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

Here she is in the workshop having the 2003 (USA) bumper and lower valance fitted - you can see the DC Sports exhaust too









here's the engine bay before I started changing anything









here it is with a few shiny bits









and some more shiny bits added









much shiny-ness!









here you can see the JDM Type-R floor mats (only $700 a pair), Gruppe M gear knob (yes, I have a very small knob)
Momo quick release steering wheel and JDM Honda Navigation Pod with the Alpine 6.5" LCD screen for the Navigation system & DVD output (the screen is going to make way for some gauges instead)









here's mine and Dale's cars parked up together at Donington 



























here's my car corner weighed in March 2003 with half a tank of fuel









OMG! look what happened when I got inside!









here you can see the effect of the wheel refurb I had done in Sebring Silver to match the bodywork
I also had the H in the centre caps done in red too rather than black









here you can see the missing 2 wheel studs which I sheared off at Bedford and also the blistering of the paint from the heat of my excessive braking (this is a rear wheel - you should see the fronts!)









here's the hole in the block that killed my first engine 









here it is again - punched through by a loose con-rod









here's another hole between the 2 cylinder banks 









here's my replacement engine on it's pallet 









here it is all built and ready to go in with a shiny new ACT clutch & Tilton flywheel to boot


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Lovely cars mate! The NSX looks very nice.

btw, does Dale work in Reading? If so, I think he's a mate of my brother.


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

No mate, Dale lives and works in Cheshire, he sold that car together with the plate to a guy called Amjad who lives/works in Reading.

very nice car apart from the wheels.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

love the NSX, the front and rear bumpers really set it off well...


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

very nice nsx


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

ctrlaltdelboy said:


> No mate, Dale lives and works in Cheshire, he sold that car together with the plate to a guy called Amjad who lives/works in Reading.
> 
> very nice car apart from the wheels.


Ah, that will be him then!


----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

Sigh    

Great car you have there. Though I suspect you will find its a Nissan    

ctrlaltdelboy's 1998 Honda Skyline GTT


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Nice!*

I want an NSX!!!  :smokin: 

Luke


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Love the NSX!!!!

Claire


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

hmmmmm nsxxxxx!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Alright mate - glad to see another HondaRevolutionary making their way over to the right side of the force  

Lovely cars mate, both of them


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

GTT is great, but the NSX...  Very


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

think Dave has it right ... 

A skyline is the bollox, its a brute, its evil ... but an NSX is just .. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :smokin:


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

KNGP2104 said:


> Sigh
> 
> Great car you have there. Though I suspect you will find its a Nissan
> 
> ctrlaltdelboy's 1998 Honda Skyline GTT


LOL!

thanks for pointing that out Nigel, I thought I was going mad when I read that, but the word Honda is auto inserted for any cars shown in the members setups section of the Honda Revolutions forum!

I've prefixed the word Skyline now to make things a little clearer (or muddier!)

Thanks for all your complimentary comments - what a nice bunch you are 

p.s. Nigel, you may have noticed I linked to your site from that page - I hope you don't mind


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Nice weight. Bit let down by the driver  

Mine with a full tank of fuel without me in it


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

davewilkins said:


> Nice weight. Bit let down by the driver


yeah - I find it easier to shed weight from the car than from my belly


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Wicked write-up.

I remember seeing that NSX (w/ the plate NSX 1) in North Circular. Sounded pretty good too. :smokin:


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool cars you got there. Good to see that Nigel's R34 went to a good home.

The NSX is really nice, and its good to see it being used on the track too, although that engine block is not so good with the big holes in the side.  Interesting effect on the rims with the heat too, and if those in the pic are the rear, the fronts must look a bit different from stock too! 

Cheers for putting up the piccies and descriptions, there don't seem to be all that many NSXs floating about that I have seen. Its good to see what people are doing with them.

Maybe one day I'll be able to afford an NSX and a Skyline.


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

cheers guys

there is a little bit of a UK scene for the NSX - see our little club here http://nsxcb.co.uk/forum/index.php if you want to know more


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

*V nice*

Hell's bells. What you do for a living Darren?


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

Wildman said:


> Hell's bells. What you do for a living Darren?


Nothing spectacular or exciting or particularly well paid - I just have a warped sense of priorities.
ordinarily you would expect someone with such a fleet of cars to have a million quid pad an a long driveway to park them in! Not me mate, just a modest semi and not enough room on the drive for my toys (well just at a squeeze), the house needs decorating and we could do with more holidays etc but sadly I just keep blowing too much on cars instead  

each to their own!


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

Fair enough! What would life be without any fun??!!


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, it's time for me to say goodbye (for now) to Skyline ownership

Jacko came round this morning with a pile of readies and relieved me of my white 34 

I'm sure he'll look after it well and it's nice to know it'll remain local now being with it's 3rd Southampton owner!

here's a final pic I had taken a couple of weeks ago


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

you should get a DC5 now Darren


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

how do you get that over a speed hump?


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

OMG hat NSX is just too damn sexy to be alive


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

Ben
DC5 is sure nice, but not my cup of tea - as far as tegs are concerned I am very fond of the DC2. Silvia S15 though, now that is a different story.... (no....must resist.....self control......) Daily driver is now a 2003 S2000

Yunis
Since those track photos I have swapped the RM front splitter with the Wings West which is not so low or so brittle, also I have raised the car by sitting the springs on the upper perch on the bilsteins which makes the car 3/4" higher - I'll be lowering it again in the summer though if I can get the alignment satisfactory at the lower setting

BBD
thanks


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

here's some brake-cooling & weight reducing mods I did to my baby...


lovely c/f brake ducting for both sides











here's some closer views of the ducting for each side



















here's the o/s side ducting arranged (almost) in the configuration it will have when installed - 2 views


















so, onto the job of installation....

step 1 - get the car up on the lift

step 2 - remove front wheels

step 3 - remove the vented sections at the front of the inner wheel arch liners - here they are removed











step 4 - unscrew and pull back the front section of the inner wing liner - here's a relevant pic from the offside











step 5 - then you need to unbolt the bracket holding the condenser & fan in place - there's 3 bolts, 2 at the top as shown below in a pic from the offside, and another one at the bottom which I forgot to photograph











now the whole unit is only connected by one electrical connector and 2 refrigerant pipes - see the below pic of the nearside unit











step 6 - unclip the electric fan connector as shown in the below pic of the nearside unit











step 6 - disconnect the refrigerant hoses from the condenser units - see below both nearside and offside connections - strangely they are different sizes from one side to the other



















step 7 - now you can remove the whole condenser unit together with electric fan and mounting bracket. See the void left behind in the nearside below


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

step 8 - remove the front foglight - real easy job in 2 parts. Part one, just undo the connector shown below in the nearside view from the front











and part two, remove the 2 bolts shown in the below nearside rear view











here's the bits removed from the nearside











while I'm in here I need to remove my earlier cooling solution, the Dali deflectors, as they are no longer needed and not compatible with the brake ducting kit











so now we have a lovely big hole for airflow where we used to have a foglight and a/c condenser











step 9 - we need to remove a few of the lower bumper bolts in order to bend it forward a bit to get the ducting in and connected before bolting it back into place again











step 10 - put the front and mid sections in situ and connect them together - practice connecting them out of situ first, it seems like they do not go, but insert the long edge of the mid section into the front section and it all becomes clear. this is how it should look when put in place











step 11 - flex the new duct hole in your lower bumper with your fingers sufficiently to get the front section in the right place like in the nearside pic below











once you have got it fitted in there snugly it should look like this


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

step 12 - replace the bolts you removed from the lower bumper to make it all tight again like so











step 13 - fit the rear section around the other side of the suspension piece and cable tie securely to the upper wishbone - as the suspension moves up & down the rear section 'hinges' where it fits against the mid section











here are a couple of pics of the whole thing now installed in the nearside



















Then do the same again for the offside - a few pics of the offside bits below



















































here's a front view all finished











and here's all the bits that are no longer needed (I weighed them - they are 13kg in total)


----------



## selava (Jul 30, 2005)

Great looking NSX, even though I have a gtr I still think that the nsx is the most beautiful car from Japan


----------



## IsR (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice mods...


----------



## Antquinn (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry to sound stupid , what spec is a GTT? I thought they only did a GTR ans a GTS?
is the GTT a turbo?


----------

